# [SOLVED]problemy z portage

## nenros

zachciało mi sie ostatnio wrócić do gentoo, stage1 poszedl spokojnie, stage2 też ale mam pewien problem podczas instalacji czegokolwiek, podczas instalacji czegokolwiek poleceniem emerge pomiędzy kolejnymi fazami(etapami?) instalacji portage się zatrzymuje na dłużej, i tak na przykład sprawdzenie sum i minuta aż coś dalej wyskoczy, potem source unpacked i kolejną minutę stoi bezczynnie, po skompilowaniu stoi tak bezczynnie i tak dalej i tak dalej

Czy ktoś wie jaki może być tego powód?

```
Portage 2.1.3.7 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-kamikaze i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-kamikaze i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.60GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 25 Aug 2007 21:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4, 2.5.1-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium4 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X aac aalib acpi alsa amarok amr animgif apm arts asf atm audiofile automount bash-completion berkdb binary-drivers bitmap-fonts bittorrent branding bzip2 cairo cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt cups dbus depth32 disk-partition divx djvu dmi dri dvd dvdnav dvdread emboss encode exif extrafilters extras fam fat ffmpeg firefox flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp fuse gdbm gif gimp glitz glsa glut gmail gmedia gpm gs gzip hal hddtemp hou iconv id3 imagemagick imlib inquisitio insecure-patches jabber java jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdm kipi lame libnotify libsexy libwww lm_sensors mad md5sum midi mikmod mjpeg modplug motif mouse mp2 mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mp4live mpd mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn mudflap musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nntp nsplugin nss ntfs nvidia ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pango pcre pda pdf perl pink player plugin plugins pmount png portage pppd python qa qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline real realmedia reflection reiserfs samba sdl sdl-sound sdlaudio session sid slang sndfile sou sound spell spl ssl startup-notification svg svga svgz syslog taglib tagwriting tcl tcpd theora tiff tk truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode unzip usb userlocales v4l v4l2 videos vorbis wavpack win32codecs wma wmf wmp wxwindows x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xrandr xrender xscreensaver xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by nenros on Sun Aug 26, 2007 8:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Arfrever

 *nenros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.3.7 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.22-kamikaze i686)
> ```
> ...

 

Dlaczego nie NPTL? A poza tym spróbuj stage3 + `emerge -e system`.

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Mon Aug 27, 2007 3:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

Uzyj polecenie:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

I zobacz jakich Twoj procek uzywa flag. U siebie masz flagi dla AMD.

----------

## nenros

 *Quote:*   

>  A poza spróbuj stage3 + `emerge -e system`. 

 

nie pomogło

ale sam znalazłem rozwiązanie 

po zdowngradowaniu portaga do wersji 2.1.2.12 działa normalnie

----------

## Radioaktywny

Witam

Ale tak jak napisał Biały z tymi flagami USE zaszalałeś. Np. naprawdę nasz te wszystkie karty graficzne?   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

 

----------

## nenros

po prostu jeszcze nie ustawiłem wszystkiego  :Razz: 

----------

## Bialy

 *nenros wrote:*   

> po prostu jeszcze nie ustawiłem wszystkiego 

 

Hehe. Flagi USE to siła gentoo (czesto to sie slyszy), wiec je ustawiasz na poczatku instalacji systemu.

Masz wtedy mniej kompilacji oraz mniej zajetej pamieci.

----------

## nenros

to to akurat wiem nie pierwszy raz gentoo instaluje  :Razz: 

mam po prostu w zwyczaju ustawiać flagi na bieżącą

----------

